# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Notat e pentagramit tim!

## PINK

*♫ ♬*

----------


## broken_smile

:buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gentian_gr

*Pink!
Ju pershendes me notat e pentagramit tend,,,,kesaj radhe!*

----------


## PINK

Genti  :buzeqeshje: 
me nje perle muzikore !

----------


## tetovarja87

Pink titulli me i bukur i kesaj teme gjate gjithe kohes,bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gentian_gr

> Genti 
> me nje perle muzikore !


*Njeri nder themeluesit e njeres vize te pentagramit Pink!*

----------


## 2043



----------


## mia@



----------


## PINK

To that place where you can't remember
And you can't forget

Shes got a secret garden..

----------


## symphony



----------


## prishtina75



----------


## prishtina75



----------


## symphony



----------


## hot_prinz

SinFoniiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaa aaaaaa  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## prishtina75

....per ty Shtegtare,

----------


## Gentian_gr



----------


## symphony

haha...
Du kannst mich mal... umarmen lol

----------


## Gentian_gr

*Dite fantastike antare.

Te pentagramit tim!*

----------


## symphony

Gjithashtu Genti :-)

----------


## hot_prinz

> haha...
> Du kannst mich mal... umarmen lol



Aber gerneeeeeeeeee  :Mos:

----------

